# Best Laptop in the range of 35k to 40k  INR



## shan (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear All,

I would like to buy a laptop this week with following configuration. Can you please suggest me the best one in the market at the momet:

Price Range: 35k-40k INR
Processor: Intel I5 3rd generation
Ram: 4 GB
Hard disk: 500 GB

Thanks in advance and looking to hear from you soon

Ciao
Shan


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 20, 2012)

Will you game on it?
If yes then what type of gaming?
And what are the tasks you will perform?
Apart from that dell Inspiron 14R and 15R are the quite good options and costs around 40-45k


----------



## shan (Aug 21, 2012)

No I wont play games. I will use it for office work, SAP, and video playing. I am looking for a laptop which will last longer. Right now I am using Acer Aspire 4710 for last four years without any problem. So I am looking for something that will last for next couple of years. I am open to all brands.

Above 40k is difficult for me. If its possible can you please suggest the best in this range. 

Also I want to order online. Do you have sm idea about the trustworthy websites. 

thanks
shankar


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 21, 2012)

Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN has one of the best specs for the price range + comes with 2 years warranty

Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## milesweb (Aug 21, 2012)

Have a check at HP Pavilion g6-2004tx Notebook OR VAIO E series SVE15116ENB.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2012)

1) Lenovo E420 (built like a tank, buy this locally)
2) HP ProBook 4430s
3) Dell Vostro 1550 (heavy but has number pad)


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 21, 2012)

If you want to get dell then get from dell India website and no where else.
Apart from that you can buy from flipkart.


----------

